# Stihl FS55RC trimmer



## MaeStro (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a fs55rc trimmer i have not used for over a year. I just got it started by pouring a little gas in the spark plug hole. now i got it started it shuts off at full throttle. What could be the problem?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

MaeStro said:


> I have a fs55rc trimmer i have not used for over a year. I just got it started by pouring a little gas in the spark plug hole. now i got it started it shuts off at full throttle. What could be the problem?


Probably some varnish built up in the carb while setting, mix some Sea Foam or Chevron Techron in your fuel, pretty strong, and let it idle for 15-20 minutes, shut it off for 15-20 then see it it has improved. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

Stihl warns to be careful with additives..Carb cleaner will dammage the check valve(s) built into the carb. they should only be cleaned with brake or electronics spray cleaner.

these check valves are not repairable or replacable.

if you use Seafoam only a few drops per tank...


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Most of the time you can clean the carbs using a little light compressed air, and brake cleaner. Buy a rebuild kit for your model carburetor and you should be good to start. You may want to replace the fuel line while your at it. Also do not run any wire through the passageways on the carb, that can damage check valves. If the carburetor is badly clogged up it should be cleaned in an ultrasonic cleaner or replaced.


----------

